
IndexedDB: Connection to Indexed DB server lost. Refresh the page to try again - zspitzer
https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=201483
======
zspitzer
IndexedDB: An internal error was encountered in the Indexed Database server
[https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197050](https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=197050)

IndexedDB: on-going IDBTransaction is not active any more after process is
suspended
[https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202705](https://bugs.webkit.org/show_bug.cgi?id=202705)

